# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  (Nhờ các cụ tư vấn )Máy cưa ống, chế hay không ?

## Tuấn

Kính các cụ, hôm nay tự dưng em phát hiện ra là bọn em thiếu cả máy cắt ống các cụ ạ.
Cái của này bọn em có nhiều phết ạ, chỉ tại trở giời đám tiểu yêu rủ nhau đi làm công trình lẻ nhiều quá, thành ra quay đi quay lại chúng nó xách đi hết, chả còn cái nào, tự dưng lại thiếu tiệt mất một chiếc. Mua thì không kịp, thôi đành chờ mấy hôm vậy.

Ngồi nghĩ vẩn vơ, hay là chế lấy mà dùng nhỉ ? Con máy nó đây ạ :



Đồ mua nó nặng kinh hoàng, 3-4 thằng khiêng 1 con lè lưỡi. Nhiều sắt lắm, phần trên chỗ thì bằng nhôm, chỗ thì bằng sắt còn tấm đế thì đúc gang dày hự nặng vãi tè.

Phần cơ có mỗi cái kẹp ống phía sau. Cái vòng bi phía trước, Khoai nhất chỉ có cái mô tơ với hộp số. Môn tơ dc 24k/ph. 2kw. Hộp số 1/400. Chả cần điêù khiển tốc độ cũng được.

Hay là em chịu khó học lập trình phay rồi chế lấy bằng nhôm cho nó nhẹ, dễ mang đi mang lại các cụ nhỉ ?

Giá mới khoảng 4-5k usd gì đó em quên òi.

Có nên chế không các cụ ui ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe có cần vẽ hay lập trình thì ới e nhé! cái này e có thể giúp đc.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

max nhất  phi bao nhiêu bác , ra bãi có đầy mấy con tiện ống cắt ống này

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác có nguồn plasma rồi sao ko chế cái máy cắt nguyên lý giống cái máy hàn của bác ấy, tốc độ cắt chắc nhanh hơn và kết cấu đơn giản, gọn nhẹ hợp tiêu chí của bác đó

----------


## CKD

Có những việc không cắc bằng plasma được, hoặc cắt xong phải mài rà lại rất tốn công. Nên cắt bằng cưa máy là 1 giải pháp. Có khi nó còn phải gắn đầu phay hoặc tiện để xử lý miệng ống nữa kìa.
Cụ Tuấn muốn cắt ống phi và dày max bi nhiêu?

----------


## Tuấn

> Có những việc không cắc bằng plasma được, hoặc cắt xong phải mài rà lại rất tốn công. Nên cắt bằng cưa máy là 1 giải pháp. Có khi nó còn phải gắn đầu phay hoặc tiện để xử lý miệng ống nữa kìa.
> Cụ Tuấn muốn cắt ống phi và dày max bi nhiêu?


Ống phi 101 max, dày 2ly cụ ạ.

Mặt trước nó kiểu thế này :



Đại khái có con mô tơ chi đó, trước em mua loại của Axxair chi đó nó lắp con máy khoan metabo vào làm động cơ rồi truyền qua hộp số. Sau chết con khoan, bỏ xó luôn vì con khoan nó chế riêng cho bọn đó, cái hộp số chả giống ai.

Mặt sau thì mỗi hãng một kiểu, đại khái có cái kẹp, con này cho ray vuông vào chắc được :



Phần cơ bọn nó làm nặng nhất phần trượt cho lưỡi cắt chạy lên, dính phoi là xước, là kẹt. Cái phần đế máy nặng quá, khênh máy quẳn lên sàn xe là vỡ động cơ như đùa ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu thấy nhược điểm của nó là nặng quá thì cụ tự làm cái khác khắc phục thôi ah, trình của cụ thì cái này làm quá khỏe mà.

----------


## trungdoan29

Không nên chế lên mạng tìm hàng hàn quốc hoặc đài loan có lẽ giá sẽ rẻ hơn chế. Mặc dù hàng của Việt Nam chế lại có thể chất lượng tốt hơn nhưng giá lại cao hơn.

----------


## inoxtanson

ống inox dày 4mm, 5mm phi 168mm có cắt dc ko bác?

----------

